# Horse jumping contest!



## xXiluv2jumpXx (Oct 16, 2008)

I am holding a horse jumping contest on YouTube. I greatly appreciate entries!!!! Heres the video:









To enter, click on the first video from this link: www.youtube.com/twilightsplendor and watch the video, it tells you everything.

Thanks!
MADDIE


----------

